# SDRAM PC133 et PC100: compatibles?



## BenjNet (2 Novembre 2006)

J'ai récemment acquis deux barettes de SDRAM 512 Mo PC133, pour tenter de ressuciter un vieux PowerMac G4 AGP (350 mhz) . Pas de problème, elles sont reconnues par l'engin, mais je me demandais s'il fallait que je retire les deux anciennces barettes de SDRAM PC100, de 64 Mo chacune ? Les formats PC133 et PC100 sont-ils compatibles entre eux ?

Par ailleurs, j'ai une question subsidiaire par rapport à ce même Mac : est-ce possible d'y installer un disque dur de 120Go IDE 3.5'' 7200t, ou MacOS X risque de ne pas le reconnaître ?? Car je vois sur MacWay.com que le seul disque dur qu'ils me conseillent pour cette machine est un 80Go... :mouais:
J'en profite pour poser le même genre de question que pour la SDRAM: est-ce qu'un disque dur 5400t cohabite volontiers avec un 7200t ? La vitesse de transmission n'est pas revue à la baisse ? 


Merci d'avance pour vos précisions,

B. Pillard
benj@citycable.ch


----------



## Mafsou (2 Novembre 2006)

Aloooors....

=> Aucun souci pour faire tourner de la PC133 sur une machine nécessitant de la PC100. Tes 133 s'aligneront sur les 100, "qui peut le plus peut le moins" .


=> Aucun souci non plus pour faire tourner un disque en 7200 dans ta machine, mais parcontre elle ne doit pas gérer l'ATA 133, donc tu risques d'être limité en capacité (de ne pas pouvoir exploiter la totalité des 120Go). Je vais laisser confirmer ceci par un utilisateur de cette machine, ne la connaissant pas très bien.


=> Un 5400 peut cohabiter avec un 7200, mais à choisir et dans la mesure du possible, autant passer la totalité des données sur le 7200, la différence de perfs étant tout de même assez flagrante.


----------



## BenjNet (2 Novembre 2006)

En l'occurrence, j'ai achet&#233; un disque dur Western Digital 300Go 7200t, mais le PowerMac l'a d&#233;tect&#233; comme un 120 Go !!  
Mais je crois bien que ce Mac supporte l'ATA-133; en tout cas je vois sur MacWay.com que le seul disque dur qu'ils ont en stock, compatible avec ce Mac, est un ATA-133 (Maxtor 80go Ide 7200t) 

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire quelle est la plus haute capacit&#233; de disque dur qui sera reconnu par ce PowerMac AGP ? 120 Go ?


----------



## ntx (3 Novembre 2006)

BenjNet a dit:


> Quelqu'un pourrait me dire quelle est la plus haute capacité de disque dur qui sera reconnu par ce PowerMac AGP ? 120 Go ?


Je dirais plutôt 128 Go. Fais une recherche sur le forum pour plus d'explications et les contournements possibles. C'est un sujet classique.


----------

